# Dressing Up An O&w Mp With A Bracelet



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This 'lumpy' bracelet arrived today so I put it on my trusty MP 2824. Quite a transformation I think.










On wrist:










And as before (on oiled leather):


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great, as you know Im a big fan of these 'lumpys', are the outer links on that one polished?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Looks great, as you know Im a big fan of these 'lumpys', are the outer links on that one polished?


Yes. I had my doubts that it would work on the brushed-case O&W, but the polish kind of adds to it in my opinion.

I saw a really cool bead-blasted one on the web site but it went for more money than I am happy to pay at the moment. Most of them are brushed finish all over aren't they? Very good quality bracelets, anyway (and it was one of your earlier posts that led me to them - thanks!).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No worries









Yeah, they are usually brushed all over, however that looks good on the O+W....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks really good







I've got the auto version which is currently on leather but after seeing your lumpy it might be time for a change


----------

